# Bed and Breakfast??



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Folks,still like the idea of bed and breakfast on the Silver coast,but have noticed there are a few there just now,does anyone know the kind of visitor numbers for Obidos and surrounding areas? just wondering if there is room for one more run by a kilt wearing Scotsman! thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

As with all areas on the Silver coast, Obidos does get huge numbers of visitors. One area to avoid for a B&B is Nazare, it is the biggest beach but is also the most over-subscribed. There will always be room for a kilt wearer but you need to find your market before you buy your property.


----------

